# AMAZING Digital Art!



## Parasyght (Jan 26, 2011)

While scrounging the net for cool pictures to upload as my screensavers for my kindle 3, I stumbled upon this glorious site!

http://coolvibe.com


----------



## ◄ Jess ► (Apr 21, 2010)

Wooooow, some of these are really impressive! Thanks for the link, I'll have to browse around.


----------



## sebat (Nov 16, 2008)

Cool site!  I'll have to come back later and look through.


----------

